# and you thought YOUR job was boring...



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

Poor guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (16/10/15)

Thought it was to be some guy feeding dough into a donut machine or something. 

That video was hilariously tongue in cheek.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/10/15)

Yeah, it must suck to go home with a boner every night....


----------

